# Corsair Obsidian 800D Hot Swap Sata 6GBs



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

Hey,
ich wollte euch mal fragen ob die Hot Swap Schächte des 800D Sata 6GBs fähig sind, also ob wenn ich an die Controller Sata 6GBs Kabel anschließe (Natürlich an ein S6GBs fähiges Mainboard) ob ich dann mit einer SSD (Z.b Corsair Performance 3) dann auch die volle Bandbreite bekomm, oder ob ich sie in einem normalen FP Schacht verbauen muss um die Leistung zu bekommen?
mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Januar 2011)

Aktuell sind es SATA 2 Schächte (Platinen sind für SATA2 ausgelegt) es wird aber an einer SATA3 Lösung gearbeitet.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Januar 2011)

Wird also eine überarbeite Version rauskommen? Wenn ja wann? (Nur ungefährer Zeitraum) 
mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

Kann ich derzeit nicht sagen da mir dazu keine Infos vorliegen, aber ich denke es wird in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten der Fall sein, wird von uns dann entsprechend publiziert


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2011)

Danke, könntest du mir dann vllt. eine PN schreiben?
Wäre sehr nett.
mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Januar 2011)

schreib mir ne Mail an corsair@ci7.eu dann pack ich dich in die Erinnerung rein - so vergesse ich das bestimmt mit pm


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2011)

Mach ich Danke


----------



## Readytotack (23. Februar 2011)

Möchte hier auch nochmal fragen, ob es vielleicht eine Lösung geben könnte, dass man das verbaute USB-Frontpanel und die Hotswapschächte auf den neuen Standart nachrüsten kann? Wär nämlich super, ich will mein Obsidian eigentlich auf keinen Fall mehr hergeben.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Februar 2011)

Wir arbeiten daran, Du kannst CSGEurope@Corsair.com diesbezüglich anschreiben - sobald Lieferbar, wird es dann ausgeliefert.


----------



## snorp (27. Februar 2011)

... wenn man schon soweit denkt, wäre ein Schacht für 2,5 zoll SSD Platten nicht verkehrt ...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. März 2011)

Du kannst in den HotSwaps 2,5 Zoll Sata Platten montieren - habe selber 2 SSDs darin verbaut


----------

